# Question to GTO owners



## 05GTO05 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi! I am about to purchase the 2005 GTO 6spd. with 20K miles. I just need your advice on what should I be especially careful when it comes to buying and GTO. Whitch elements of the car coulld tell me that there is something wrong with it? I currently driving STI, so that would be total change for me. I'm a girl so I don't know a lot about mechanical parts... I little bit concern about reliability of GTO. Please share your opinions with me. Appreciate all your help guys! :seeya:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Price: Compare the asking price against other GTOs listed on AutoTrader.com, eBay and in the paper. Look at what private parties are asking instead of dealers.

Inspection: Have the car checked by a mechanic. Check stuff like tire wear, whether or not the clutch is functioning properly, etc. If at all possible, have somebody at a dealership run the warranty service history on the car -- this is extremely important to do. You can do a Carfax, too, but those reports often have huge holes in them.

Known Issues: Here's a link to a list of TSBs for the 2005s, TSB meaning Technical Service Bulletin. These aren't recall issues or anything like that, just a list of notes to help service technicians in the field solve problems more effectively: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3391&highlight=2005+TSBs 

Another thing to do is to visually inspect the car yourself -- taking nothing for granted. Here's a good article on how to buy a used car: http://www.ehow.com/how_2125_inspect-used-car.html Print this out and use it as a checklist while going around car. Overall, just make sure everything looks good -- and that everything, like the windshield wipers, etc. work. Also make sure there's plenty of time on the factory warranty to work any bugs out if they're there.

While GTOs are great, some have issues where the insides of the front tires rub against the suspension struts. To see if this is happening, turn the steering wheel all the way to one side and look at the inside of the tires and, especially, at the black paint on the strut -- near where the top of the tire would be. If the tire's got wear on the side -- and the strut has some missing paint -- forget buying that particular car as the stupid Pontiac dealers just don't seem to know how to fix this issue. They'll take stabs at it -- but they'll either not fix it or set the suspensions settings up so your tires will wear out in 8000 miles.

My Best Advice: If something smells fishy, be prepared to walk. Never feel pressured or emotional when making a major purchase. If something doesn't seem right, such as your finding paint overspray on a rubber window seal and the seller says "oh, that's normal" just walk away.

If you have any questions, buy all means throw them out. Everybody here's happy to help.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Unless your REALLY trust and know the dealer, I would suggest bringing along a hardcore dude friend with you that can help you bargin and look for problems,,


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*b_a gave sound advice. 

The car is still under factory warranty. Try and do some research on the previous owner and see if that person had an extended warranty. Ask to do a check by VIN for this, and if an extended warranty was purchased you have plenty of time before the warranty expires....Ask them to call the previous owner and see if that owner will talk to you about the car. THEY CAN DO THIS FOR YOU, providing they know who it was......A mechanic you know, or a garage you do business with would be ideal to pre-inspect the car. Main issue has stated is strut rub. This is easily checked by looking at the inside of the tires. If you see rubs on the tire or groves worn in the tire.. there is/was an issue. The strut itself will have wear marks on it.

Another issue is rear differential whine.... If you take it out for a test drive, pay particular attention to a whining sound and anywhere from 40-55 MPH with your foot on the accelerator. You will hear a high pitched whine similar to road noise at that MPH, and once you take your foot off the accelerator the whine will subside... This is a warranty issue. IF you decide to purchase this car you will have some time to react to warranty issues. 

Overall this car is a quality car. Some issues maybe like all cars... as stated have it gone over by a trusted mechanic. The car is reliable. No car is 100% complaint free but by having it checked out before hand you can have some peace of mind.*


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Price: Compare the asking price against other GTOs listed on AutoTrader.com, eBay and in the paper. Look at what private parties are asking instead of dealers.
> 
> Inspection: Have the car checked by a mechanic. Check stuff like tire wear, whether or not the clutch is functioning properly, etc. If at all possible, have somebody at a dealership run the warranty service history on the car -- this is extremely important to do. You can do a Carfax, too, but those reports often have huge holes in them.
> 
> ...



Great post - great advice.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Long term- check my 100,000 mile report in the General Discussion room:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12192


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

What was the age of the original owner? If you can get in touch with him, ask him if the GTO is as fast as you've heard. If he goes into first-hand descriptions of burn-outs and drag racing, keep looking. Does it have the original tires? And compare the price to a new one. There are supposed to be some great deals on new ones.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Ditto all of the above, it's great advice. 

I need to take be_a_betterperson with me next time I go car shopping.


----------

